# Bunnytopia!



## Seras (Oct 2, 2009)

Ok well my camera should be fixed today so hopefully pics later. Also I am thinking of building a NIC cage butI have to do 2 cause Jack and Sally NEED to be seprated soon I do not want any breeding. 

Jack-> Is agrey mini lop male. He is very bossy. Even now at 8ish weeks he is marking his stuff by rubbing his head on it. He also constantly demands my attention, and loves to run away after I go to pet him...I think he likes to tease me.

Sally->I a black holland lop female. She is very quiet and loves to jump on to me when she gets annoyed with playing with Jack. She is around 6 weeks. 

I got both bunnies from the same petstore. I just saw them sitting there laying together and couldnt say no. I wanted another rabbit for awhile i had one when i was younger but just everytime id pick one out to look at it just wasnt the one for me.

If anyone has pics of there cage that would be the right size for these two please leave a link or a pic.

THANKS!


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 2, 2009)

Heres mine but definitely go check out the Cage and Construction Board there are oodles of pics 4 u to choose from. So glad u r preparing 4 the future...


----------



## Seras (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow! BIG CAGE lol right now i have a small temporary cage i borrowed from a friend until i figure out what i am going to do. They are out of the cage though most of the day they have a run of my bedroom.


----------



## Seras (Oct 2, 2009)

PICS!

Sally!













JACK!


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 2, 2009)

OMG How cute!!! THX!!! Sally looks just like my Trixie....AWWWWW


----------



## Seras (Oct 2, 2009)

How big is Trixie? Can u post me a whole body pic lol ive never seen a full grown holland. She will be smaller than Jack right cause he is a mini?


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 2, 2009)

Trixie just got spayed and she weighs 4.3 lbs


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 2, 2009)

Mini lops r bigger than Holland Lops


----------



## Seras (Oct 3, 2009)

OMG! Trixie is SO CUTE! lol i just love lops faces. They remind me of the godfather. Im still trying to figure out cages for the 2 of them. I was thinking for now maybe a 2x2x2. Right now they have the cage with the grate kind like bottom i borrowed from a friend. Is cages like this ok? I found a huge one at a petshop near me. Anyone have any ideas please drop them. Also i need to know when these 2 will be sexually mature so i spilt them until a spay/nueter.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 3, 2009)

Sally looks like my Nibbles






The cage you have is fine, just provide something for them to lay on, small piece of carpet is what I use or the grass mats I saw in Jacks picture. There also some plastic mats you can put in that look like this. I use these too, they work great.






I have a 2x2x2 NIC cage for my mini lop Pudge. I got this tray like thingy (sorry for the technical term) at Menards. Its for setting a washer in so if the washer leaks etc you don't have water all over the place. It has about a 2" high lip all around, I drilled one hole per side to put a cable tie through so I could secure the NIC cubes to it. 

This is the tray thingy I was talking about.






When to split them up, I would say now. If Jack is marking things, the hormones are active. So the sooner the better.

Dave


----------



## SweetSassy (Oct 3, 2009)

Here's my NIC cage for Suzi and Roscoe. 

All the bunnies on this thread are sooooo CUTE!!!


----------



## Seras (Oct 3, 2009)

Yea i have the grass matt. I would get a bigger matt for the bigger cage. Woah! Nibbles is HUGE i love her duelap. I will try and seperate as soon as possible. I am looking into getting the new cage asap.


----------



## Seras (Oct 3, 2009)

ok so i am getting another cage this week to seperate them. Going to even make a playpen in my room so they can both be out at the same time without being able to mate. Jack is extremely friendly expecially when i have treats aka veggies lol.


----------



## Seras (Oct 3, 2009)

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 3, 2009)

that is very exciting yeah!!!!!


----------



## Seras (Oct 3, 2009)

NEW PICS!

Sally drinking some water!






Sally eating!






Jack SNIFFING!






Jack "HELLOS!"






"JUST JACK!" lol this pic reminds me of Jack from "Will and Grace"






And here is the Bunny storage system I created.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 3, 2009)

Great pictures of the bunny's, they are so cute and good storage system too.


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 3, 2009)

wow u r organized...and Sally and Jack r soooo cute


----------



## Seras (Oct 5, 2009)

Getting the new cage today! 
:bunnydance::bunnydance:

Will take pictures later! Oh and i try to stay as organized as possible or else i loose stuff.


----------



## Seras (Oct 5, 2009)

New pics of Cage and Playarea!


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 5, 2009)

Seras, so what's the dimensions of the new cage??? It looks good for 1 bun.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 5, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Seras (Oct 6, 2009)

Um i am not near the cage so i will post deminsons when i get a chance. OMG! i had a visitor last night. A squriel no matter how many times i shoed it away kept coming to my window and talking to me. The rabbits HATED it. Alot of thumping and i dont think they slept at all. Anyone know what i could put outside my widow to keep this guy away?

Thanks!


----------



## Pipp (Oct 6, 2009)

If you can get to the squirrel directly, try a water pistol. If he's hanging out on a ledge or something, sprinkle cayenne pepper there. 

Nice Blog, btw! Sorry I missed it before.  


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## SweetSassy (Oct 6, 2009)

:inlove: Jack is soooo cute!! Love the pic's. :adorable:


----------



## Seras (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks Pip i will try that idea. Last night was really windy so the squrriel did not show up. Everyone was able to sleep. And thanks SweetSassy Jack is cute but when i picked him up the other day he is very fat so i have him on a hay and very little pellet diet. I fill the hay twice a day so he never runs out. Sallly is good and i am watching out to make sure i seprated them in time. Sally loves the play area i have her in there alot during the say. Jack perfers to run around my room. Well I think thats it. Oh i will but down demensions for cage laterz again cause lol im at school and forgot this morning.


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 7, 2009)

LOL re: the dimensions... u slacker ha ha ha

(I was just curious is not that important)


----------



## Seras (Oct 7, 2009)

To Fancy77:

MIDWEST Homes for Pets Model 157 Wabbitat

The MIDWEST Wabbitat is the perfect home for your rabbit. No tools or connecting pieces are required for setup. It's unique design provides versatile front and top door access while the secure slide-latch allows for one-handed door operation. Features an easy to slide out and clean ABS plastic pan. The 1/2'' grid mesh floor supports and hygienically protects your rabbit's hocks. The Wabbitat features a bright zinc plated finish with Acri-Lock acrylic coating which provides long lasting protection. Measures 37'' x 19'' x 20''


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 7, 2009)

That was gr8 Seras...I still think ur a slacker tho...j/k u rock!!!

Btw can u put another level in the cage???


----------



## Seras (Oct 7, 2009)

OMG! Well my first rabbit when i was younger was a flemish. A breeder near me is selling off their stock they no longer want to breed. So i am going friday to check it out! I can't wait! He says he has 6 month olds and 2 babies left. He is keeping some for pets.

Edit- oh and Fancy i dont think you can add a 2nd lvl. =(


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 7, 2009)

OH that will b sooo much fun Seras whoo hoo Flemish babies!!! take your camera so we all can see them *drooling*


----------



## Seras (Oct 7, 2009)

I will try to rember to take my camera and take pics of all his bunnies! Ive decided to definately take a boy and to name him Oogie Boogie lol.


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 7, 2009)

Oh how cute... U could call him Booger for a nick name lol put the camera in ur purse now just so u dont forget lol


----------



## Seras (Oct 7, 2009)

I so will ill go throw it in my backpack cause i am going friday after school. Hopefully i can find one that is just perfect for me!


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 7, 2009)

I cant tell u how excited i am...ok well I am sure u r much more excited but still ha ha ha so do u have a cage, food and all that other stuff u will need 4 a new bunny?? what age u gonna look at older or younger???


----------



## Seras (Oct 7, 2009)

I am going to see which one is best with me. Like personality wise. I have the play area i will turn into a cage for him for now. I am so excited i cant wait till friday!


----------



## Seras (Oct 8, 2009)

The Flemie is on his way! Pic updates soon!


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 8, 2009)

What u r getting one today?? or still on Friday??? I'm excited to see...do u know what color and gender???


----------



## Seras (Oct 8, 2009)

The breeder wont be home tommorow so he is bringing it to me tonight. He is a redish flemie baby boy. All the others he had were female and i really want a boy. My old flemie was a boy. I cant wait! He should be here within 30 mins! Will update the min he comes and add pictures later.


----------



## Seras (Oct 8, 2009)

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:inkelepht:inkelepht::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 8, 2009)

inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:


----------



## Seras (Oct 8, 2009)

HE IS HERE! He isnt redish he is brownish and needs a bath he is stinky. Can someone tell me the color if u can i will post in rabitry and in genral anounceing his arrival. Name might be changed.


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 8, 2009)

wow he is so pretty...I don't know 4 sure but sandy color comes to mind. Its soo bad that his ear is floppy...but it does give him so much character  YEAH!!! Congrats!!!!! He looks like a Dexter


----------



## SweetSassy (Oct 8, 2009)

:bunnydance: What a handsome flemish :bunnydance:



I'm so jealous, everyone is getting flemish buns. :inlove:


----------



## Seras (Oct 8, 2009)

His ear should go up soon. I remember my flemie did that for awhile then it fixed itself. Names are fleeting right now...


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 8, 2009)

Congrats!

Looks like Fawn to me.


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 8, 2009)

How old is he????


----------



## Seras (Oct 8, 2009)

OOoooo... I can name him Bambi lol or was thinking Booth.

Edit-i dont know the breeder "said" he was born in august.


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 8, 2009)

Holy cow u r so excited, three threads going about him...LOVE IT!!!! lol


----------



## Seras (Oct 8, 2009)

Yup lol i am very i rly want to introduce him properly and find his color.

Here is a sandy Flemie:






Here is a fawn:










Lol he is sleeping on my lap right now as i am on the computer. That is why i love flemies they love to love you.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 8, 2009)

I knew I should have gotten my standards book out! I ALWAYS get those two backwards.

:embarrassed:


----------



## Seras (Oct 8, 2009)

lol its ok i think he is a sandy but he needs a bath badly but i cant do it till tomorow since it gets cold at night. Ill take a after bath picture tomorrow. Still dont have a name idea. Maybe Hunter?


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 8, 2009)

Radar?


----------



## Seras (Oct 8, 2009)

ooo i like Radar..must keep that on top of my list.


----------



## Seras (Oct 9, 2009)

Im thinking Scrapes lol i think thats how u spell it. its the skeleington dog in The Corpse Bride. Well this morning i gave him a well needed bath and boy did the urine flow off his paws etc. He HATED it! I aslo saw his tummy is HUGE so i made sure to check sex and that scare is over he is a he. The breeder said he didnt rly play with him that much and had him as a future breeder buck. He told me also that he will get HUGE cause his mommy is GIANT. I think he is keeping some of the parents as pets. Well i gotta get ready for school. Laterz i will take more pics!


----------



## SweetSassy (Oct 9, 2009)

*Seras wrote: *


> lol its ok i think he is a sandy but he needs a bath badly but i cant do it till tomorow since it gets cold at night. Ill take a after bath picture tomorrow. Still dont have a name idea. Maybe Hunter?


I like the name Hunter. It's my son's middle name also


----------



## Seras (Oct 9, 2009)

Me and my bf decided on a name. INTRODUCING ZEUS! lol I also love greek mythology!


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 9, 2009)

What a cute Flemish! Someone on here recently had had 2 black Flemish that had the fallen ears. They sure were adorable. I love Flemish.

Jack is adorable, as well. A member on here that hasn't been on for a few weeks had gotten a little lop that looked just like him! Funny how some members get the same types of rabbits around the same time. A lot of people have been getting Flemish recently, it seems!


----------



## Seras (Oct 9, 2009)

Lol me and someone on here i cant remember name off the top of my head has a flemie just like mine. Jack i got from a petshop near me who had a bunch of grey baby mini lops that all looked the same i chose him cause of his personality. He just came right up to the cage when i got to it to see which one i wanted. Two of my friends took two of them. Oh and Undergunfire i love the rabbit in your icon.


----------



## RexLovables (Oct 9, 2009)

cute pics


----------



## Seras (Oct 10, 2009)

More pics of Zeus, Jack, and Sally!

I would like to figure out Zeus's age his balls have not droped yet.

Bunny in motion!
































I love this next pic it like if you walked in on someone in the shower!


----------



## Seras (Oct 11, 2009)

Going today to pic up a cage.


----------



## SweetSassy (Oct 11, 2009)

Lots of cute pic's!!! :inlove:


----------



## Seras (Oct 11, 2009)

Well got another cage today for Sally so her and Jack can be seperated. I had her in the first one but it kinda broke so i had to put her back with Jack until i could get her a new one. Its kinda small but once i get them spayed/neutered i want to try and bond them and have them free roaming. I already have Zeus working on his freeroaming skills.


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 12, 2009)

My Zeus (flemish giant mix) says he's relieved to finally have another Zeus around that he can blame mischief on so he doesn't get into so much trouble.


----------



## Seras (Oct 12, 2009)

Lol Zeus is very mischeifious. But with that face he doesnt stay in trouble long. Neither do Jack and Sally. I think Jack is my worse. He is doing the whole this is mine...this is mine...that is MINE! thing right now in front of Zeus's Area. Zeus just lays there like "Ok you know i could sit on you right?". lol!


----------



## Seras (Oct 12, 2009)

Ok well I had some time tonight to take some pictures!

Here is Zeus next to a ruler lol he was so intrested in it.











Here is Sally's New/Old Temporary cage.






The picture is of Snoopy looking at a rabbit in his bowl saying "How Disgusting!".






Ok next is Just a CUTE PIC of Sally lounging!






Here is a videoof Zeus doing a trick i am teaching him.

http://s583.photobucket.com/albums/ss271/jacknsally0989/?action=view&current=005-3.flv

Two more videos to come of Jack and Sally coming soon will post when uploaded!


----------



## Seras (Oct 12, 2009)

Here is a Video of Jack trying out the same trick!

http://s583.photobucket.com/albums/ss271/jacknsally0989/?action=view&current=006-3.flv

One more Video on the way!
Quick Question: Jack when being held kicks like crazy and scratched my arm up a little. I have to pick him up to put him back in his cage. Should i pick him up in a towel so he doesnt harm me or himself? He got me pretty bad tonight i almost dropped him.


----------



## Seras (Oct 12, 2009)

Last is Sally sry her video is dark.

http://s583.photobucket.com/albums/ss271/jacknsally0989/?action=view&current=007-2.flv


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 12, 2009)

Does Zeus have head tilt ? It sure looks like it in the video. I thought it looked like it a bit in the pictures, but I just thought it was his flopped ear.


----------



## Seras (Oct 13, 2009)

His ears are just funny i havent noticed a head tilt at all.


----------



## Seras (Oct 14, 2009)

Well i had Zeus outside today and he LOVED IT! I also cleaned all cages. Sally is becomeing extremely loveing. Jack still has pick up issues. Jack got a new cage and Zeus moved into the big cage for when i am away. He kept jumping out of the playroom but once out cant jump back in so unsupervised pee'd and poop'd everywhere lol. He is out rigth now chilaxing on the floor until he has to go back in when i go sleepy.


----------



## Seras (Oct 20, 2009)

Well lots is going on. I may be getting a 3rd guinea pig to add to my 2 females i already have. I have 2 absyians and would love to get a skinny or a texal. I am also trying to debate if i should build a NIC cage. I could do a 4x2x2 and split in in half and put a guinea pig cage on top. The 2x2x2 would be for my holland and mini lop and i would put something in the middle so they could not mate through the wire. I just need to know how much stuff i need to make that and where i have to go to pick up the cloroplast. Sally is very good on being litter trained but i am having problems with the boys. And Jack is starting to mark by rubbing but i still see nothing down there. I am also waiting to see if Sally is prego cause i just learned that at the petshop she i was in a cage with all 10 week old boys. Their was one other female in there a rex and my friend took her and she went for a vet vist and turns out she is prego. Ive felt Sallys tummy and it fells normal so hopefully she is good. Jack is really bad with being handled and i am trying to work on that too. Sally on the other hand i can hold like a baby she loves her tummy rubbed. Ive never meet a female so docile but i am waiting for her to mature to see what happens. I am also started saving for spays/neuters i think Zues will be the first. Wow i just noticed i was ranting a little lol but i havent updateing in so long and well the coffe might be it too. Well i will leave with a funny pic of my baby pig eating hay!






Oh a my halloween theme went futher with this piggy her name is pumkin by my 8 yr old cousin.


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 20, 2009)

*Seras wrote: *


> Here is a Video of Jack trying out the same trick!
> 
> http://s583.photobucket.com/albums/ss271/jacknsally0989/?action=view&current=006-3.flv


I just saw this video and love it the best part is the stuff I heard in the background :laugh:


----------



## Seras (Oct 20, 2009)

Lol i just watched/listened i dont know what i was watching at all. Maybe NCIS CSI BONES CRIMINAL MINDS? lol


----------



## Seras (Oct 22, 2009)

Ok so I got a calle from a texal breeder and she has some guineas that she has up for adoption but not texals one is a all white crested and a absyian boy that looks like a skunk. She hasnt called me back but i am also looking into adoption. And i am trying to get pannels for a nic cage. Now to the bunnys everyone is doing good. Zues follows me everywhere and even Jack is starting to kinda warm up to me. Sally is going to be freeroaming soon she is very good with potty training.


----------



## Seras (Oct 22, 2009)

Ok well I went out on a random guinea pig search and everywhere I went no females =(. Well I saw a female spayed rabbit up for adoption at petco. Her family became allergic to her and gave her up. Well I played with her for a bit then went to a couple more shops in search of guineas with no luck. I came back cause she was just stuck in my head and I felt so sorry for her. So I gave my donation and took her home. I named her Hera cause I would love to bond her with Zeus. I dont know her breedI think she is a mix and I dont know color. So introducing Hera!


----------



## RexLovables (Oct 22, 2009)

I think she might be some sorta browen otter in color and a nethie mix in breed


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 23, 2009)

AWWW Hera is so adorable..I love here tiny ears and that brown spot on the back of her neck she is very unique I see why she was stuck in your head


----------



## Seras (Oct 23, 2009)

She is very cute but she has given me scratches already but i know she is just scarred i am giving her time. I had her out with Zues this morning and he loves her. Lol Zues the Flemish Giant has a nethie mix girlfriend now. I am going to make them a nic cage since they cant be caged together now due to the cage is to small for 2 bunnies. Sally doesnt like Hera and neither did Jack so when she got along with Zues i was very happy he is a very submissive bunny. She is extremely soft i love her fur. Yea she just stuck in my head and i couldnt get her out. I even saw baby bunnys that day too and she trumped them in my head. There was also a nuetuered male where she was, but for some reason she just stood out. Lol 4 is my limit i cant have anymore but i am happy that i have 2 good pairs. I cant wait to get sally or jack spayed/neutered and put them back with eachother/rebond them. I dont think i would ever try to bond all 4 i think they'd kill eachother lol. NIC pannels getting today hopefully cage up later.


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 23, 2009)

Just keep in mind that the bonding process goes a lot deeper then just putting 2 rabbits together in a cage and expecting them to get along.


----------



## Seras (Oct 23, 2009)

I know they arent caged together. They get to roam out of their cages together.


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 23, 2009)

*Seras wrote: *


> I am going to make them a nic cage since they cant be caged together now due to the cage is to small for 2 bunnies.


Basically quoting that part....to say, "I hope you aren't just placing them together once you get a cage built because you stated you were getting a cage built today."


----------



## Seras (Oct 23, 2009)

Yea i am building a cage big enough for the two of them but she is staying in her cage and him in the new one until they are bonded i just want it built cause i am trying to put a cage for Sally and a guinea pig cage along with it. Hera will bond with Zues out of the cage for 2hrs min a day for awhile until i put her in their with him. I am sorry its early and i might mis-say something but they will not be housed together right now.


----------



## Seras (Oct 23, 2009)

"I am going to make them a nic cage since they cant be caged together now due to the cage is to small for 2 bunnies. "

I meant once bonded they cant be both in his cage its too small for 2 bunnies. lol sry i messed up my words also Zues is getting big so he needs more room.


----------



## Seras (Oct 23, 2009)

Ok i got 2 boxes each containing 23 cubes thats 46 total. Going to see how far that takes me and if i will need more. Will work on it soon pics later when finished.


----------



## Seras (Oct 25, 2009)

Ok the cage is up and a temporary home for Jack and Sally until i can get more pannels. Hera is spending some time in cage with Zues under my supervision she is not always in there with him. They are bonding.
its 2x4x3.













I am going to add 2 more pannels up. The middle is going to turn into a guinea pig cage and then i will do 2 2x2x2 for Jack and Sally until spay/nuetuer.


----------



## Seras (Oct 26, 2009)

Some information- 
*Zues weighs 7lbs dated 10/25/09 his mother is 20+lbs so i am curious how big this boy is going to get. 

*Jack is also getting bigger! And alot darker! 

*Sally's fur is so soft! And she is now used to being held on her back since poop likes to get stuck on her butt.

->had all these bunnies out last night and boy where there alot of binkies! 

*Going to try and start from the begining with Hera. My BF just called me and said she is attacking him too i told him to leave her be and ill clean and feed when i get home. She cant be out of her cage right now becuase his cousin is over with her kid and i dont want the Hera to attack him.


----------



## Seras (Oct 27, 2009)

Ok construction on the cage will happen tonight and tomorrow. It's been a bad week. A close friend of the family that ive known since i was born died yesturday morning. I love Zues i was in my room sad and he ran right up to me put his head on my lap and layed there. Well more pics shortly.


----------



## Seras (Oct 27, 2009)

So i got bad news today while at school. My boyfriend went to go feed and play with the rabbits since i am at school till 7pm today and gave mea disturbing call. Hera has passed away. He said she started freaking out in her cage thumping and running in circles the stoped layed down and didnt get up. He opened the cage and pet her, she wouldnt move. He is at the vet right now with the body and from what the vet can see it was a heart attack. My boyfriend is extremely upset. She was actually starting to warm up to him. I am very upset. But the vet also told him that she has a messed up heart from what he saw and it would of happened sooner or later. I am already upset over a friend of the family dieing. Binky free Hera!


----------



## Kohana (Oct 27, 2009)

I am so sorry for your losses. Binky free poor little Hera :rainbow:


----------



## Seras (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks i am just so sad this week. I am going to miss that little trouble maker.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 27, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## sweetrose (Oct 27, 2009)

I am sorry to hear the bad news, my heart hurts for you, How is Zeus taking it?


----------



## Seras (Oct 28, 2009)

Zues seems ok. She was only with us since thursday so i dont know how attached he could have gotten to her. I hope he feels fine i really dont want to think of him being sad he is such a happy bunny. On another note the cage for Sally and Jack gets finished today along with the middle section for guineas. Need to find colorplast in big sheets.


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 28, 2009)

Oh huni I am so sorry to hear about Hera  She will b missed


----------



## Seras (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks alot guys. I distracted myself this morning by finishing the temp NIC cage which is another temp cage for a couple of months till i get Jack/Sally neutered/spayed then ill take out the barrier between them. Pics coming later. Waiting for Comcast =(


----------



## Seras (Oct 30, 2009)

Still need to upload pics lol been a very hectic week. I am still open to getting a fourth rabbit to bond with Zues but i decided if i get another rabbit it will be a breed ive never had and would LOVE. A English lop. I am also thinking abot Zues size so i would love another bigger bunny. Ive asked the store owner where i got Jack and Sally from if he could get a female for me and he said he would ask the lady he gets the rabbits from today and for me to call later tonight. So ill update later. I am VERY EXCITED to see if he can find one. I also found a place near me that spays/neuters for $65 so thats GREAT.


----------



## Seras (Oct 31, 2009)

Ok well here are the pics better late then never. Also i sucessfully added a guinea pig creating a trio.


























And her is the new guinea BumbleBee! My bf picked her out!


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 31, 2009)

Is your guinea pig living in a tank??


----------



## Seras (Oct 31, 2009)

she was given to me in a little 10 gallon tank i moved her into the nic guinea cage.


----------



## Seras (Nov 1, 2009)

Ok so the guineas are doing great along with the rabbits. I am sad after my loss of Hera and decided if i ever get a 4th rabbit which i can handle but 4 is my limit. I am looking into getting a english lop female to later bond with Zues or keep by herself. Ive always wanted a Elop but there are no breeders in my area. Ive talked to the petshop where i got Jack and Sally and he said he can get me one when the people that supply him rabbits have a litter ready.


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 1, 2009)

Who exactly is supplying this pet shop with rabbits...an animal mill? Whoever it is, it does not sound good. You really need to be careful of where you are purchasing animals from...you don't want health issues in the future.


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 2, 2009)

I love the cages what a great idea. I might steal that for my 2 Hotot boys...WTG!!!


----------



## Seras (Nov 2, 2009)

My Petshop gets his rabbits from a women who buys them at the fair/breeders. The Elop will come from a breeder in IL. 

On another note i am gettin coroplast sheets today! I am very excited! I need to upgrade the flooring on the cage. I am so happy i found a coroplast sign shop near me.

I think thats all of it for now i am so excited i am going to go cage and clean crazy today!


----------



## Seras (Nov 3, 2009)

Ok so he found me elop babies! The women is going to pick one up today. I told her to play with the all and get my the one with the best personality. I know their are 4 opal, broken opan, tan, broken tan. I really dont care what color she is i just cant wait to see her. I will get the rabbit later this week when she brings her to the petshop for me to pick up. I am going CRAZY. I got to make a temp cage for her asap.


----------



## Seras (Nov 5, 2009)

Ok so I called the store owner yesturday and he said she has the rabbit. YAY!! He said the rabbit should be at the store on saturday!!! I am so excited!! I have a temp cage up. Since she is also a baby rabbit i might see how she a Sally gets along cause i could make a Zues sized cage for them.


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 5, 2009)

Yeah that is so exciting do u know how old the new bun is???


----------



## Seras (Nov 5, 2009)

Young its the age i belive that you can leave the mommy at. I think thats 8 weeks right ill ask him again when i talk to him.


----------



## Seras (Nov 5, 2009)

Ok well the elop I should get on either Saturday or Monday. I am so excited. :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Yurusumaji (Nov 5, 2009)

Good luck with your new EL baby! We _love_ our little girl!

Remember to post lots and lots of pictures.


----------



## Seras (Nov 5, 2009)

I SO will. The moment i get her i will take pics and post them asap!


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 5, 2009)

I just got caught up on your blog. My 6 yr old daughterwas looking with me and she thinks your bunnies are cute! They are adorable. 

Sorry for your loss. ink iris: April


----------



## Seras (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks SweetSassy.


----------



## Seras (Nov 6, 2009)

Shes at the store. He just called. I am picking her up tommorrow! He says she is fawnish color! I really could care less on color i am so happy she is here.


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 6, 2009)

WHOO HOOO....


----------



## Seras (Nov 7, 2009)

I will be picking her up today around 10am hopefully once we come back home i can get a few good pics then i will post them. I AM SO EXCITED!


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 7, 2009)

:yes:Can't wait! :biggrin2:


----------



## Seras (Nov 7, 2009)

She's HERE!







Now she needs a name!


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 7, 2009)

OMG she's beautiful!!! I love her color.

She almost looks like Kelli's bunny. :inlove:


----------



## Seras (Nov 7, 2009)

I have to get some better pics of her she has some darker spots and i think she is alot older then 8 weeks cause she is almost as big a Zues.


----------



## @licia (Nov 7, 2009)

:woohooShe is absolutely stunning!

I still really like the name Calypso. One I just thought of while looking at her photos was Keely. How do you like that? I also remember you mentioning Juno... I think that may be fitting aswell!


----------



## Seras (Nov 7, 2009)

I am going to play with her soon and see how she acts to names lol going to see if she will help choose.


----------



## Yurusumaji (Nov 7, 2009)

I said the same thing, April. She's beautiful - she looks exactly like Michiko!

Congratulations!


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 7, 2009)

Seras, how do pronounce your name? or is it a nickname? 

Can't wait to see more pic's. :bunnydance:


----------



## Seras (Nov 7, 2009)

Its my nickname! All my friends call me Seras. I really dont like my name lol.


----------



## Seras (Nov 7, 2009)

Here are some pics of the new girl and Sally playing in the yard.




















































ANd one a took a couple days ago of Sally that i love!


----------



## Yurusumaji (Nov 7, 2009)

Your babies are adorable! I am sure you will love Sally as much as we love Michiko! :hearts:


----------



## Seras (Nov 7, 2009)

Sally is my mini lop. The Enlish lop is unamed as of right now. My BF wants to call her Baby Spice. I am also debateing Pandora and Calypso.


----------



## Yurusumaji (Nov 7, 2009)

Woops. LOL. I guess it was just the placement of the name in the post. You confused me!

Calypso is a good one.


----------



## Seras (Nov 7, 2009)

Well i am trying out each seeing which one she responds to the best.


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 7, 2009)

She is just lovely! I think you need a more girly name for her. LOl. Her colorlooks lighter outside. I just love the color. I want an ELop now! :biggrin2:

Sally is a cutie.... Are you bonding them?


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 8, 2009)

Very beautiful.


----------



## Seras (Nov 8, 2009)

I am just seeing how they would get along. I am letting her socialize with Sally to she how she interacts with other rabbits. Sally and he seem to just ignore eachother completely. She and Sally started cleaning eachother then then sat down and went back to their own thing.


----------



## Seras (Nov 8, 2009)

The girls are out right now for play time. They are starting to ask attention from eachother. They are just hanging. I might just let the girls keep bonding since they are getting along with eachother.


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 8, 2009)

*Seras wrote: *


> The girls are out right now for play time. They are starting to ask attention from eachother. They are just hanging. I might just let the girls keep bonding since they are getting along with eachother.



I wouldn't do that . They need to be spayed or the hormones will most likely be kicking in and you will have fights. I would also double check again on their sexes, just in case, since they are both babies.


----------



## Seras (Nov 8, 2009)

Sexes have been triple checked. Both are females. Both are now out cleaning each other. I tried to put Sally back in her cage and Cali(Calyspo),finally got a name, got up and kept nudging at me until i put Sally back down.


----------



## Seras (Nov 8, 2009)

Also they are going in for their spays soon.


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 8, 2009)

They may like each other now, but really isn't safe for them to be fully together until they are spayed. Even then, they are female/female. Most bondings are male/female. Yes, sometimes people do have same sex bonds, but it always isn't that easy.

Have you looked into a vet yet who can spay/neuter all your bunnies? I am having to pay $99 for a female rabbit spay next month (or sooner) and I can't imagine having to pay for 4 spays/neuters all within months of each other. I know it gets expensive.


----------



## Seras (Nov 8, 2009)

Jack is gone...One of my idiot friends lost her rabbit which was one of Jacks siblings after paying $800 in vet bills came to my house and took Jack out of his hutch in my yard. I tried calling her but cant find her. I called her parents and they told me my friend was moving to AZ with her bf today and that they were roadtriping it. I know it was her cause my dad saw her in the yard but didnt know Jack was back there and that i didnt know she was here. I hope she takes care of him. I really dont think i am going to see him again. I didnt even know she was moving. And she yelled at me after i told her she couldnt have Jack. I called my other friend and she asked to have hers until she found out the sex was female. I am so pissed right now. Please everyone keep Jack in you mind and hope that my friend takes care of him right or returns him.


----------



## Seras (Nov 8, 2009)

Undergunfire -they arent together all the time i am just letting them be out during playtime together. I found a place to do spay/neuter for $65 each. I think right now i will only be doing 3.

My friend just answered her phone. She said she wont bring Jack back and that she is going to love and take care of him. She told me i have 4 bunnies and one less isnt that big of a deal. I started to tell her that it is That all my bunnies are my babies. She wont hear me or what i am saying. I know she is a good bunny mom but i so wish that she didnt do this. Ive known her for a year now but after her rabbit died we grew apart. She stoped talking to me and the other girl who has Jacks sister. After trying to talk her into bringing him back home she told me no he is my rabbit and then hung up. I fear for Jack.


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 8, 2009)

Uhm...call the cops, as that is what most people would do when a loved pet gets stolen? And I thought your rabbits all lived inside?

Hrmm....


----------



## Seras (Nov 8, 2009)

I called my neighbor whois a cop and he has his friends looking for her. My rabbits do live inside but one nice days i have a hutch outside for them to play in. I am inside cleaning cages. My neighbor is keeping me updated.


----------



## Seras (Nov 8, 2009)

Bye all i am no longer a member if you respond to my blog i will not be reading it. Thanks all for all those who have been nice and helped me i am greatful.


----------

